# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Cận cảnh Mi MIX 2S: Chiếc "iPhone X" của Xiaomi

## doanhson91

Cận cảnh Mi MIX 2S: Chiếc iPhone X của Xiaomi
iPhone X gây chú ý với màn hình tràn viền và cái rãnh phía trên (gọi là Notch, có thể dịch là "rãnh chữ V"). Tuy nhiên, thiết kế lạ mắt này lại được Xiaomi áp dụng trên chiếc smartphone mới, mang tên Mi Mix 2S?

>>> Xem thêm : *[replacer_a] chính hãng* ,*[replacer_a] giá siêu tốt*

Mới đây, trang Gizchina đã có được một số hình ảnh cận cảnh về Mi MIX 2S (có thể là phiên bản kế nhiệm của Mi MIX 2). Tuy nhiên, họ cũng không chắc chắn về tính xác thực của loạt ảnh này, và lưu ý chỉ có thể mang tính chất tham khảo mà thôi.
Như các bạn có thể thấy, hình ảnh rò rỉ về Mi MIX 2S sở hữu ngoại hình tương đồng với iPhone X của Apple, chẳng hạn như dùng màn hình không viền kết hợp với rãnh chữ V lạ mắt (chưa rõ có tính năng gì đột phá không).

Mi MIX 2S

Mi MIX 2S
Hiện tại, chưa có nhiều thông tin cấu hình, giá bán và ngày lên kệ của Xiaomi Mi MIX 2S, chúng ta hãy cùng chờ xem diễn biến về sản phẩm này trong những ngày tới có gì mới không nhé!
>>> Xem thêm : *[replacer_a] đẹp như mới, nguyên bản100%*

----------

